# Vantage Motorhomes



## erikbloodaxe (Apr 24, 2007)

At the recent Manchester Motorhome show in January, we were impressed by the Vantage MAX motorhomes. Has anyone dealt with this firm, or has any information to share on this topic?

We are newcomers to motorhomes and wish to use the'van for daily use as well as touring. Any suggestions on suitable vehicles for this purpose would be welcome. 

Thanks Erik and Betty


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Welcome to MHF Erik and Betty,

Vantage are a recent newcomer to the business and are therefore a bit of an unknown quantity. I understand that the person who actually builds the conversions has many years experience with IH from over Ferrybridge way. 

I think I recall that there is an MHFer who posted that he'd ordered a Vantage van a few weeks back but I can't recall who it was. Maybe a search of the forum might get you the appropriate thread. 

I won't mention my van, which I use for daily transport, because I get told off for always bringing it up. If you do want info there's a review in the high tops review section, along with one on it's sister van the Cavarno by Ryan. 

Good luck.

Andy


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

erikbloodaxe said:


> At the recent Manchester Motorhome show in January, we were impressed by the Vantage MAX motorhomes. Has anyone dealt with this firm, or has any information to share on this topic?
> 
> We are newcomers to motorhomes and wish to use the'van for daily use as well as touring. Any suggestions on suitable vehicles for this purpose would be welcome.
> 
> Thanks Erik and Betty


Hello Erik & Betty, we have used our van(s) - (prior to Ih we had a Trigano Tribute) for days out for the last two years now as we love having all our facilities with us, we went out in the car yesterday and it was not the same, hence been out in the van today. Our van is 18.5ft in length and we can visit lots of places we would not be able to if we had a coachbuilt van which would be wider and higher and possible longer as well. If you have any questions, just ask.
We saw Vantage too at Gmex but we have just decided to stay with IH as we love the quality and finish.

Pepandspice.


----------



## therabbits (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi

We pick up our Vantage Max on the 8th March. Really impressed with the company so far. Scott, the MD, is one of the few manufacturers I've met who actually use their own product....he has been running the prototype for over a year now to get the finished product right 1st time.

One of the company directors is ex IH so lots of experience on the design/build front. Also the company has a subsidiary that makes kitchen/bedroom furniture, so the quality of the internal cabinets is great. To my eyes the finish is comparable with the IH and the fabrics more modern. 

The unique point for us was it was the only PV we've seen with a rear lounge where the front seating area was still fully useable. The design of the larder/wardrobe make this work without impacting the size of the bathroom/kitchen area.

Although it looks pricey, once you consider the options on other vans it looks like good value - things like

passenger airbag
alloy wheels
metallic paint 
reversing sensors
combi boiler
built in electric fan heater
tv/dvd player
large fridge
full oven
shower with separate handset
external silverscreens

We'll post a better review of how we feel sometime in March. Lots of trips already booked this year including a run down to Valencia in May

Chris+Carolyn


----------



## erikbloodaxe (Apr 24, 2007)

*How is the Vantage ?*



therabbits said:


> Hi
> 
> We pick up our Vantage Max on the 8th March. Really impressed with the company so far. Scott, the MD, is one of the few manufacturers I've met who actually use their own product....he has been running the prototype for over a year now to get the finished product right 1st time.
> 
> ...


Hi again. How is the new Vantage? We have not yet committed due to car accident putting Betty off driving due to broken shoulder. Another few weeks for the healing to get better.

Erik & Betty


----------



## therabbits (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi there,
sorry to hear about the accident and hope that Betty's shoulder gets better soon. 

We are really enjoying our vantage motorhome ! Just got back from 2 week trip starting in Spain and coming back through France and had a great time in the van. 

Everything in it is working well, we have had no build quality problems and Scott's design is excellent. 

Since we got it in early March we have only had a couple of weekends at home to be honest as we enjoy being out in it so much.

No regrets, its great !
The Rabbits  

PM us if you have any specific questions, happy to answer them.


----------



## henrypartridge (Dec 5, 2007)

I saw them at the York show last year. Lovely van but built on a Fiat. Fiats leak water into the engine, won't reverse up a hill without wrecking the gearbox and latest info seems to be that wheel bearings disintegrate after two years and Fiat won't help. Cynical? Well this is all info gathered from members of these forums and I'd suggest it is Fiat that are cyniical. Why would anyone choose to have a Fiat base vehicle? Beats me.


----------



## therabbits (Sep 28, 2007)

henrypartridge

All I can comment on is our personal experience in owning our Peugeot since March this year.

It came with all the latest updates so no water leak. It managed reversing up some very steep inclines in the Pyrenees with no problem.

Our local Peugeot dealer has been 1st rate in fixing the couple of small PDI problems I picked up in the first few thousand miles.


The Rabbits


----------

